# Tell me about Bristol please



## Barney&Buzz (15 February 2013)

What's the horse world like? Are they're many DIY places about, prices etc? Possibly looking into leaving Hertfordshire and relocating to start again.


----------



## miss_c (15 February 2013)

Lots of horse places about!  Depends which side of Bristol you are but I have Badminton within boxing distance and I live about 2 miles from the M32!  Plenty of competition venues around, and lots of Riding Clubs as well.


----------



## Barney&Buzz (15 February 2013)

That's great. I have lost my  job and fallen out with my family. I want to move away and start a fresh and I have a really close friend in Bristol that loves it there but doesn't have horses.


----------



## MochaDun (15 February 2013)

As miss_C says plenty of places around Bristol for yards but you would want to work/live the same side of the city/outskirts of the city where your horse is kept as Bristol traffic if you have to get in/out or across it at rush hour is horrendous and not great bus service apart from on many main routes.  I sometimes have to go from home to work in the city centre, it's not even 10 miles but can take well over an hour on a bad day crawling for large sections of it...


----------



## Janesomerset (15 February 2013)

Absolutely second what MochaDun says.
I don't live in Bristol but have had the misfortune to drive through there at rush hour and believe me, you won't get anywhere in a hurry!
Sorry I can't help re livery yards!


----------



## meesha (15 February 2013)

I am in Weston super Mare and keep horses towards Axbridge but work in Bristol sometimes and getting past/through Bristol is a pain - make sure you live the same side as you keep the horse and work.  

South of Bristol we have the quantocks to ride/hunt on and lots of xc schooling etc - it is also much cheaper housing.


----------



## meesha (15 February 2013)

which area of Bristol does your friend live in ?


----------



## Barney&Buzz (15 February 2013)

She lives in Clifton, TBH I need to go where ever there is plenty of work available, decent yards and things at reasonable prices.


----------



## ester (15 February 2013)

reasonable prices generally isn't Clifton tbh! - thought I don't know about livery costs that side- there are a few yards over the bridge in failand etc. 

Second Meesha that you will want your job/accomodation/horse all on the same side of bristol for an easier life.


----------



## smellsofhorse (15 February 2013)

I live in North Somerset.

Lots of good yards.
Places to ride and good competition venues.


----------



## Spanny (15 February 2013)

Hi Barney&Buzz

I live in Bristol and love it. As a caveat I don't own a horse here though. I second what everyone else has said about living, working and keeping your horse all on the same side of the city if you can.

I have a friend who lives in Clifton and keeps her horse on DIY just over the Clifton suspension bridge, so it can be done. She and another livery take turns doing mornings and evenings do they don't have to get there twice a day. The only thing I'd mention is that from what I've seem the hacking is a little limited (although I could be spoilt having moved from the Sussex downs!).

There are lots of yards and good riding to the south and north of the city as others have said.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Barney&Buzz (15 February 2013)

Whats the job situation like where you are blucanoo1990?


----------



## meesha (15 February 2013)

what kind of work are you after ?  If it is bar work/chef/retail etc then clifton is ideal.

If you are after industrial/Truck Driving/Logistic work Avonmouth is the place and financial Bristol city centre.

Clifton is extortionate to buy/rent as is Henleaze/Westbury-on-trym (where I grew up) but if you go a bit further out to Shirehampton/Avonmouth etc it is not that far to get to central bristol and there are quite alot of buses. 

Have a look at Ashton Court/Long Ashton - that is over the suspension bridge and there are some yards round there as well as riding on Ashton Court - local equestrian vet (b&w equine vets) is also based there and langford vets is not far away.

There is also Bristol Airport for work if that is your cup of tea !  or Cribbs Causeway if again retail etc 

Edited to say - North Somerset has fewer job opportunities ... the further South you go of Bristol the lower the salaries and lower the rental/house prices.  My oh and many others commute into Bristol (or in his case Avonmouth) from Weston super mare (which is north somerset).


----------



## meesha (15 February 2013)

Forgot Bristol University and the BRI (hospital) for job opps.


----------

